# Solved: Cannot delete file: It is being used by another person or program



## Ever

Hi all,

I received this error message when i was trying to delete a *.csv file. I can delete the file after reboot. But the issue is, is there a way i can trace the process which had locked the file. Need to find out to process. Is there a way. Pls help. Help is appreciated.tq.


----------



## Blue Zee

Try understanding it from the location of the file as a possible pointer to exactly which program is producing the file.

The file's date and time can also help if you know which programs you were running when the file was written.

There are too many programs that use *.CSV files.

Process Explorer may also help:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/ProcessExplorer.mspx

Zee


----------



## Ever

Thanks for the Process Explorer, Zee.Appreciated. Btw, i have implemented a client/server s/ware in my client's file server. My s/ware produces the *.CSV file. The file server cannot be restarted often because it is a production server. Therefore i need a tool to trace the application which uses and locks the file. By this i can kill the particular process of trace any process leakage from my s/ware.TQ.


----------



## Elvandil

Unlocker should tell you what process is locking the file.

OpenedFilesView will show you all files open on your system and what process is accessing them.


----------



## Ever

Thanks alot elvandil. Your help was appreciated. I used the unlocker and it has really solved the problem, i could trace the process that has been locking the file. Tried unlockme, it was unable to trace a dll process. Unloacker is really a good program, and futhermore it is free. Thanks to all guys for helping me.


----------



## DudeeHole

Can someone please post a link for the unlockme program mentioned above? Thanx


----------



## X H3LP M3 X

Hey this happened to me once. This is what a did.... You make a shortcut ro recycle bin and place the file in there then empty the recycle bin shortcut then delete the shourtcut.... that should work. Hope it helps


----------

